# Half Moon 10 Gallon



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Here is a screen shot of a few plants that I bought online. Should have them in 4 days. I'm hoping I can keep them alive. Each was listed as beginner and low to moderate lighting.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Cassandra Turke said:


> Well finally made the splash back into keeping fish after 3 years. My fiance wanted a liquor cabinet so I made that as an excuse to get a tank.
> I had my dreams set on the fluval edge 12 gallon but this was more in my price range.
> I bought a 11 inch led bar. Not sure if I am going to use that alone or additional to the stock led. Also, next weekend I want to get a hob filter. I hate the one it came with.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome! Can you provide a link to the light that you purchased? Also can you provide tank dimensions I want to crunch some numbers to see if you have enough light to have plants in this tank.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Here is the dimesions of the tank. 13.5"L x21.5"W x 20"H 
This is the exact tank. 
MARINELAND® Half-Moon Desktop Aquarium

Here is the additional light. 
Aquarium LED Lights: Marineland LED Aquarium Light

Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

My plants arrived in perfect shape. Got everything in, may change the scaping but okay for now. Hopefully my lighting is sufficient. If not, let me know. I have no issue going out and getting a different set up.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

It has been two weeks of the tank set up. Been a week with the plants. All have been doing pretty good except the lotus. The lotus is a bit iffy but it wasn't great when it arrived. I was planning to do a fishless cycle but I never had luck with that way. I purchased a neon dwarf gourami to help the cycle. I also got filter media from my lfs to boos the cycle too. Sorry about side way photos.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

I have that same tank  Where did you order your plants from?


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Dragonfish said:


> I have that same tank  Where did you order your plants from?



I ordered my plants from Welcome to Planted Aquariums Central - Live Aquarium Plants

So far I like the tank. I added some more lighting and changed the filter out.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Did a 50% water change today. Notice I have a new leaf on my wendtii. But it also looks like my gourami could of been munching on it.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Did my weekly water change today. There is now white fuzz type fungus on the wood and brown algea on my anubias 😣


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a similar piece of mopani that developed a huge amount of that "fuzz." (A fungus, I think.) I added a few ghost shrimp and it was gone within 36 hours. Those guys were little lawnmowers. :icon_eek:


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

irishspy said:


> I had a similar piece of mopani that developed a huge amount of that "fuzz." (A fungus, I think.) I added a few ghost shrimp and it was gone within 36 hours. Those guys were little lawnmowers. :icon_eek:


I was planing on getting some shrimp. Been adding fish slowly to the tank. So maybe shrimp will be next.


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Diatoms and fungus- welcome to new tanks! Get yourself a nerite while you're at it to keep the tougher algae down too.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

dpod said:


> Diatoms and fungus- welcome to new tanks! Get yourself a nerite while you're at it to keep the tougher algae down too.


I had this as a problem back when I had my 55 goldie tank. I just kept taking the wood out and cleaned it. So nerite snails and shrimp should help it out?


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

Cassandra Turke said:


> I had this as a problem back when I had my 55 goldie tank. I just kept taking the wood out and cleaned it. So nerite snails and shrimp should help it out?


My nerite snails did nothing for the white bacterial clouds on the mopani wood. However I did get 10 little fire red cherry shrimp and it was completely decimated within a week. No more white cloudy mopani since then. 

I think any shrimp will gobble it up.

Your aquarium looks really good!


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

boothie said:


> My nerite snails did nothing for the white bacterial clouds on the mopani wood. However I did get 10 little fire red cherry shrimp and it was completely decimated within a week. No more white cloudy mopani since then.
> 
> I think any shrimp will gobble it up.
> 
> Your aquarium looks really good!


Thank you! My lfs doesn't sell a big selection of shrimp. Has anyone have good experiences buy online?


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

Cassandra Turke said:


> Thank you! My lfs doesn't sell a big selection of shrimp. Has anyone have good experiences buy online?


I buy all of my shrimps online. I got the fire reds from someone on eBay - just under $40 for 10 including shipping. SoShrimp.com sold some blue velvets at a really good price through [Ebay Link Removed] also around $40 for 6 including shipping.

Our LFS sells shrimp and most everything else for more than what is paid online including shipping. OneStopAquatics.com is having a sale on the tangerine tiger shrimps 6 for $20 and then shipping costs (also ordered from them).

Trinsfish.com has some as well - very reasonable pricing. Theshrimpfarm.com has very reasonable shipping rates and a nice variety of shrimp.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

boothie said:


> I buy all of my shrimps online. I got the fire reds from someone on eBay - just under $40 for 10 including shipping. SoShrimp.com sold some blue velvets at a really good price through [Ebay Link Removed] also around $40 for 6 including shipping.
> 
> Our LFS sells shrimp and most everything else for more than what is paid online including shipping. OneStopAquatics.com is having a sale on the tangerine tiger shrimps 6 for $20 and then shipping costs (also ordered from them).
> 
> Trinsfish.com has some as well - very reasonable pricing. Theshrimpfarm.com has very reasonable shipping rates and a nice variety of shrimp.


I'll check those sites out. I looked at theshrimpfarm site yesterday. But I haven't came across the other ones.


----------



## 2RDHEDZ (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey! I love your tank! I've got the same one, I've had it about 3 1/2 years now. I love it & how it looks. It gets more compliments than my ADA 60P! I couldn't stand the light or filter on it either. I put a 16" Finnex Fugeray on top & AquaClear 50. My betta loves all the 'elbow room'.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

2RDHEDZ said:


> Hey! I love your tank! I've got the same one, I've had it about 3 1/2 years now. I love it & how it looks. It gets more compliments than my ADA 60P! I couldn't stand the light or filter on it either. I put a 16" Finnex Fugeray on top & AquaClear 50. My betta loves all the 'elbow room'.


I love it too. I changed my filter to the aquaclear 20. My lighting seems to work great with my plants so far.

Did a 75% water change today. Cleaned up the brown algea and the fuzz. I ordered some blue pearl shrimps. I may get some ember tetras this weekend.


----------



## 2RDHEDZ (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi just wondering if you have any updates... did you get those blue pearl shrimp? I ended up putting a sponge on the intake to keep them from getting sucked in. Also an extension so it reaches down closer to the substrate. I love the plants you chose.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

2RDHEDZ said:


> Hi just wondering if you have any updates... did you get those blue pearl shrimp? I ended up putting a sponge on the intake to keep them from getting sucked in. Also an extension so it reaches down closer to the substrate. I love the plants you chose.


I did get them but once I put them in they went under the wood. No bodies yet so I assume they are a live and I have checked the filter too. Added a plant amd the rest are growing slowly.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Just showing a comparison from when I just added plants and to tonight.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

I bought blue pearl shrimp I believe in May and I am now just seeing one for the first time since I have added them to the tank. I also have an two amano shrimps that disappeared after adding them but seen one yesterday. I joked last night that they are all alive and just multiplying under my wood.


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

I also added amano shrimp to my tank. It took them about 2 months, and regular shuffling of the tank, before they came out of hiding. They will pretty much always hang out inside the dense top parts of my wisteria, but I regularly see them scooting across the tank, especially when i drop a few algae wafers in. They have done an amazing job of cleaning my anubias of any brown/green algae buildup!


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Here is an update on the tank. I lost my dwarf gourami, pretty much just wasted away. I read that is common especially if they are inbred to much or from asia that they have a disease that is common or a parasite. I also bought some green something tetras, and as you can see there is one in the center top of the tank but they did the same thing as the dwarf gourami, just wasted away to nothing. But my ember tetras are doing great and all seem to be happy. Plants are growing like crazy, especially the java fern. My wendtii did die but there is new shoots coming up from where it was planted. I have not seen any blue pearl shrimp since the last time two months ago. I see my amano shrimp daily just cleaning away.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice. The tank is coming along nicely. Sorry about your gourami and fish troubles. And Most crypts do that when you first add them. They melt off and new shoots pop up. So don't get discouraged and toss it away lol.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

Izzy- said:


> Nice. The tank is coming along nicely. Sorry about your gourami and fish troubles. And Most crypts do that when you first add them. They melt off and new shoots pop up. So don't get discouraged and toss it away lol.


Thank you! The shoots are getting bigger, also my dwarf lily plant is doing great. I found a little lily leaf and steam with what seems to be another bulb connected to it. I stuck that in the gravel today to see if it does anything. I purchased some more micro swords to add to the front of the tank. 

I am completely new to planted tanks and I would like to get this tank to look great maybe not as good as show quality but nice for a low tech tank.


----------



## Cassandra Turke (May 1, 2016)

I added some dark red ludwigia, bacopa caroliniana, more pennywort and more micro sword in the front. Hopefully the micro sword perks up. I may rearrange some plants this was just a quick add of plants to get them in and out of the packaging. I also purchased more amano shrimp. One of the ember tetras is a complete chunk, not sure if it is just fat or pregnant. It is still eating and swimming around with the rest so I am not worried about it being sick.


----------

